
5 features Opera Browser did first - pavs
https://www.slashgeek.net/5-features-opera-browser-did-first/
======
dwyerm
By the way, if you're looking for a replacement for Opera, there are still
options for the look and feel, even if not the internal tech features.

I stopped using the Big O pretty much when Jon Stephenson von Tetzchner did.
He went on to found the Vivaldi browser[1]. They gave up on their own
rendering engine and are just using Chromium. But Vivaldi is still my browser
of choice if only because the gestures and tab ordering work the way I expect
them to without having to hunt down plugins.

[1] [https://vivaldi.com/](https://vivaldi.com/)

~~~
pavs
I think vivaldi is using Blink (fork of webkit) as a rendering engine - which
both chrome and chromium also uses.

~~~
hendersoon
They certainly are using Blink, yes. But their changelogs include such lines
as "Updated Chromium to 64.0.3282.143" so it's reasonable to think they add
custom patches to Chromium, and don't pull Blink.

------
ktpsns
Opera never stopped inventing new features _and_ was (for me) the fastest
browser especially on slower hardware, nevertheless, compared to IE and FF
(there was no Chrome in these days).

I remember the F9 quick configuration menu which allowed you to quickly turn
on or off certain features, or the custom CSS bar to change the style of a
website. Opera was also the first browser with a useful zoom function. One
feature which was never adopted widely but was also quite useful were
graphical tabs (today this is widespread in Windows and KDE for regular window
previews). The list of opera features is kind of endless. It's such a pity
this great browser was no further developed.

I wonder why the developers did not open source the code/old engine in a way
Netscape did it with Mozilla.

------
hendersoon
An IE shell called Netcaptor was the first browser to implement tabs, back in
1997. I used it myself until Phoenix (nee Firefox) released a couple years
later.

Contrary to what this silly site says, MDI windows are not by any stretch of
the imagination _tabs_.

------
brimstedt
Opera did a lot of great things, but introducing tabs was not one of them.
Tabbed browsing is a bug, not a feature. (At least in all os' ive used, there
is already a "tab bar")

------
pehtis
Opera was the first browser on windows to use tabs. Tabbed browsing was
introduced years before in iBrowse for the Amiga.

------
TylerH
#6. drift into nothingness

